# Lean, Sexy, and Hard ? Weight Training for Women



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I don’t know about you, but I’m getting rather tired of all the stereotypical nonsense surrounding women and weight training. “Deadlifts? No, no. That’s a man’s exercise; we don’t want to hurt ourselves now do we? You better stick to this here butt blaster instead. Don’t go too heavy now; that’ll just make you big [...]

*Read More...*


----------

